# Betta Sorority?



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi, interested in someday doing a betta sorority. I plan on getting a 20 gallon (not long, had trouble finding a long) tank and having 5 female bettas in it. My only concern is plants.
I want my tank to be pretty well planted, so that my girls will have cover to hide and places to stake their claim. Any plant suggestions welcomed.
My current decor list:
- Malaysian driftwood (6-10 inches)
- one java fern and one Anubias nana tied to wood
- Amazon Sword in the back, hopefully enough to cover the back wall
- 5 Marimo moss balls, scattered around the tank
- 6 stems lemon bacopa
- dwarf water lettuce floating on top

I feel like that isnt enough cover. I will have a couple plastic plants on hand in case I need them, but id prefer to stick to live.
I will have liquid ferts, liquid Co2, and root tabs if i need to use them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

This is definitely not enough plants now that I think about it. Recommendations?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO, plants like anacharis, cabomba, and their types serve better as cover plants. Stack them about 3-5 stems per anchor (if using anchor) 1" apart and soon they will flow over the water surface. Clip them to make new and more dense plants.

Since my anacharis could slowly adapt to very low light, I often use them as natural getaways when breeding. 

But if esthetics is a concern, you might need to combine several plants, following "back, mid, and front" rule.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

indjo said:


> IMO, plants like anacharis, cabomba, and their types serve better as cover plants. Stack them about 3-5 stems per anchor (if using anchor) 1" apart and soon they will flow over the water surface. Clip them to make new and more dense plants.
> 
> Since my anacharis could slowly adapt to very low light, I often use them as natural getaways when breeding.
> 
> But if esthetics is a concern, you might need to combine several plants, following "back, mid, and front" rule.


I've thought about using some cabomba, but never on the surface. Didn't know it would do that!

Esthetics is a bit of a concern. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I meant anacharis and cabomba will quickly grow. Often longer than water depth thus begin to grow sideways on the water surface. Those that grow above water will die.

Water wisteria, ludwigia, bacopa, (don't know what else) will grow and survive above water if stems are strong enough to support it.

You can use anacharis and cabomba at the back. . . Lets say 2-3 layers. This should be sufficient as getaways. Combine them with swords and bacopa for esthetics. Anubias can be placed somewhere in the middle as they will be attached to wood. And scatter your marimo at the front.

This is one of my latest "test" tanks (about 7g). I want to make a real planted but algae always over run them (70-80% and even 100% planted rule doesn't seem to work for me nor does reducing light). With the help of nerite snails this tank seems clean (about 2 months now).

Back - very long grass like plant, anacharis, a type of cabomba, ludwigia, and a sword. 
Mid - bucephalandra tied to wood, a type of fern tied to wood, anubias tied to rocks and on substrate, crypte
Front - initially I wanted to use monte carlo carpet. But I read ppl saying lack of light will avoid carpeting. So I covered it with more tiny bucephalandra (I'll take a picture tomorrow). . . . . This is heavily planted - only meant as an example. You can reduce plants in yours.

Btw, currently there are 4 nerite snails, 3 juvie bettas, 4 corydoras.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

indjo said:


> I meant anacharis and cabomba will quickly grow. Often longer than water depth thus begin to grow sideways on the water surface. Those that grow above water will die.
> 
> Water wisteria, ludwigia, bacopa, (don't know what else) will grow and survive above water if stems are strong enough to support it.
> 
> ...


I meant I didn't know it would grow like that. 
Oh, thank you so much! That helps a lot! So would this work:
Back: Thick layer(s) of anarcharis and camboba, Amazon Sword
Mid: Anubias tied to driftwood (probably a few anubias)
Front: marimos scattered

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It should. You've got getaways, and playgrounds (so to speak).


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Okay, thank you. How many bettas would you suggest for a 20 long (I'm going to try to find one) and a 20 tall?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe aroung 6 - 10 should be safe.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Alright, thank you. I've heard the more the better, to spread aggression around. I've also heard one betta for every 2 gallons in a sorority.
I hope to find a 20 long, more surface space and room to swim lengthwise. Anywhere anyone knows of to get one?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Nevermind.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I don't believe there's any such as "camboba." Although I have seen sites, even those that sell aquarium plants!, call it such. :dunno:

https://aquaticplantfarms.com/products/camboba-camboba-caroliniana


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I don't believe there's any such as "camboba." Although I have seen sites, even those that sell aquarium plants!, call it such. :dunno:
> 
> https://aquaticplantfarms.com/products/camboba-camboba-caroliniana


Yes, that's why I was confused. Googled it to be sure and came to the same conclusion. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I sent them an email. We'll see if they fix it. ;-)

When I was a magazine editor I used to tell people: "Everybody makes mistakes; I print mine."


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

List of plants below. Will there be enough anarcharis and cabomba to cover the back of a 20 long or should I get more? 
-10 Marimo Moss balls
-4 Anubias nana
-2 bunches anarcharis (six 6-in. stems in each bunch)
-2 bunches cabomba (six+ stems, 6+ inches in one bunch)
-1 Amazon sword

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

When I got my 20 long, I needed it for my abundance of guppy babies, but I just waltzed into petsmart and found a 20long for 27$  now I'm going to re-purpose it for a crested gecko!!


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Zensational said:


> When I got my 20 long, I needed it for my abundance of guppy babies, but I just waltzed into petsmart and found a 20long for 27$  now I'm going to re-purpose it for a crested gecko!!


?
Okay?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

4 bunch of stems wouldn't be enough to cover the whole back wall if a 20 long. But you can cut them to 3" each and in two weeks you'd be able to cut more pieces. You'll be throwing away clippings in no time.

Where I'm at, anubias have fairly long rhizomes and can be cut into 2 - 3 pieces. I go by a minimum of 2 leaves per cut, plus good roots (about 1-1.5 cm per cut). Most pieces at least grew 1 new plant. Some amazing pieces grew around 7 new plants. . . . Don't ask why. Not sure if it's the type of anubias (I have 3 types - supposedly).

I promised you a new picture. Please excuse the lousy picture/s. Hope they're clear enough.









This is what the above tank look like now.









Anubias corner. The ones tied to a rock is mainly new plants from a lighter leafed anubias (forgot name). Result of one original plant. There are two types in substrate nana and something - and more pieces.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow! Thanks!
Hm, plants are so expensive, I'll do what you suggest with the clippings. Plus, the time for the growth will give the other plants time to establish and maybe grow a bit more. I might buy a couple more plants just cuz. 
Oh my goodness, I messed up! Sorry, four bunches cabomba, not two. Should speed it up a little bit more. I will probably keep clipping and planting until I have enough to have a decent thickness of it when it grows more. Should I put the Amazon Sword among them or just barely in front of them? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensational (May 28, 2017)

MythicalBetta said:


> ?
> Okay?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


You said you were struggling to find a 20long ? Cause you wanted more surface areas for your betta to breath ?


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Zensational said:


> You said you were struggling to find a 20long ? Cause you wanted more surface areas for your betta to breath ?


Oh, okay, thank you! I didn't understand your reply at first.  We don't have a petsmart or Petco around here, but maybe a road trip. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------

